# LCN vs The Lawn Rebel 🤣



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Allyn posted this picture today on Yard Mastery's Facebook page.
@wardconnor


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

:bd: shots fired.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

That's definitely the face of a looky loo if I've ever seen one. Eyes up Rebel.


----------

